

Ask YC: Where can I find free founding documents? - EugeneG

I saw a link a while back on YC to a legal firm that posted founding documents online. Believe it included Articles of Incorporation, Shareholders Agreement, and a few others. Can someone point me to the right link please?
======
gtani
[http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/startup-issues/7-legal-
docum...](http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/startup-issues/7-legal-documents-
for-your-tech-startup)

<http://www.ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html>

[http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/13/cut-your-legal-fees-
with-y...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/13/cut-your-legal-fees-with-y-
combinators-legal-documents/)

[http://www.jasonnazar.com/2008/07/10/10-incredibly-
awesome-d...](http://www.jasonnazar.com/2008/07/10/10-incredibly-awesome-
documents)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-documents-for-your-
star...](http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-documents-for-your-
startup-2009-8)

[http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/...](http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/startup/forms_corporate_formation.asp)

------
andrewljohnson
This Google search seems to list a bunch of reasonable sources:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=incorporation+legal+docs+star...](http://www.google.com/search?q=incorporation+legal+docs+start-
up)

------
EugeneG
Great, thanks very much. The link from thefunded was what I was looking for.

